# Hardwood Products Company



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello all..

Does anyone get wood for your projects from this store? If so how is the selection, price (compared to other local stores) and ease of buying the product on site when you visit. Do they let you walk around take a look and pick out what you need? That kind of stuff. Thanks.


Robert...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Haven't heard of them nor seen any reference to them but hopefully someone can chime in. I get most of mine from Clarks and some from Houston Hardwoods.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Haven't heard of them nor seen any reference to them but hopefully someone can chime in. I get most of mine from Clarks and some from Houston Hardwoods.


I know Clarks. Someone told me that this place is cheaper than Clarks and has a pretty good selection. Just curious if others have had any experience. Thinking about dropping by their warehouse this Friday on the way home from work to check them out.

Address is below..

1585 West Sam Houston Pkwy N, Houston, TX 77043


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Keep us posted if you do. Always looking for good sources.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I buy most all my hardwood and plywood at Hardwood Products, and I highly recommend them. Their selection is nowhere near as big as Clark's, but their prices are much better. I've also had trouble with Clark's being "over-generous" to themselves when they measure up your lumber. Hardwood Products is straight up honest when they measure.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you might also try Houston Hardwoods over near 34th/290

they don't quite have the selection as Clark's, but they are willing to cut a board shorter than Clark's will, and their prices are better than Clark's


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I use Clark's. Friendly folks and I always get what I went for. For hardwood dealers, they are the closest to me so...


----------



## bushwhacker (Sep 30, 2015)

Hardwood Products will let you browse and select what you want. They are usually lower in price. They do not have a huge selection of exotic woods but you can find lacewood, zebrawood and others. 

Houston Hardwoods and Clarks act like they are doing you a favor by allowing you to buy from them. Clarks is the lesser of the two evils. I would buy a sawmill and move to a third world country before going back to Houston Hardwoods.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Hardwood Products will let you browse and select what you want. They are usually lower in price. They do not have a huge selection of exotic woods but you can find lacewood, zebrawood and others.


Thanks for all the info guys. I will be checking out Hardwood Products on Friday. Not too interested in exotics really but more on the walnut and maple side. Good to know though.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

beerdruid said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I will be checking out Hardwood Products on Friday. Not too interested in exotics really but more on the walnut and maple side. Good to know though.


They've usually got plenty of maple, both hard and soft. Last time I was there they were a little light on walnut, but had a fair amount.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

have bought wood from clarks even before they were clarks never had a problem with them,steve cranford was sellesman that i always tried to use. mason's on tanner close to beltway had some bigger pieces of hardwood and were good people to deal with


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> have bought wood from clarks even before they were clarks never had a problem with them,steve cranford was sellesman that i always tried to use. mason's on tanner close to beltway had some bigger pieces of hardwood and were good people to deal with


No issues with Clark's other than they are a little far from me. If I can find some lumber a bit cheaper and closer I'm all in. Never heard of this "Mason's" on Tanner. That's on my way home as well from work.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Well I went by there last Friday and had a good experience. Plenty of variety and good prices as was mentioned in an earlier post. Picked up some walnut and maple for a keepsake box for my mother. They were a little low on the walnut though. Plenty of everything else.

Will definitely go back for my next wood needs.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good folks there.......been going for years.


----------

